# Voting for Halloween Face Charts Contest Starts....NOW!!!



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are our entrants y'all:

Makeup by Ren Ren:

























Reinphall:

























TRASHsecor:














m_floffy_boes:


























knoxydoll:

















PinkPearl:

















uh_oh_disco:






















jellobutterfly8i8 













.:jinx:.



















lovekrumpet:



















chocolatgoddes:




















J_Absinthe:






















Noelia:





















Sanayhs:


----------



## Janice (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO glad there's three places in this contest, though I wish the poll were multiple choice! So many FANTASTIC entries, thank you all!


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

I just want to say that ALL the looks are amazing and you girls are very talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you all


----------



## SuSana (Oct 30, 2008)

Ahhh this is so hard, they're all good!!

Good job ladies


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Friggin Amazing Artwork by All of you!! I wish I could vote for each of you!! Good Luck!!! I am so impressed by your talent!


----------



## frocher (Oct 30, 2008)

All the looks are very well executed.  Good job ladies.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 30, 2008)

wholey crap that was a hard choice!!! well done girls


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow these are all so amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Choosing only one was so hard!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! It's hard to pick just one! You all did a great job.
Good luck!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 30, 2008)

J_Absinthe you get my vote HANDS DOWN thats hot!!!!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW these are outstanding!!!! Such fantastic work, congrats to everyone who participated.  You all should be so proud of the work you did~


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my god, these are AMAZING! there's so much talent here, you should all be so proud! 
I'm jealous!! hehe


----------



## slepre (Oct 30, 2008)

good job to everyone who entered!

were these all of the entries or just the best ones?


----------



## IbisCaraib (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow... amazing! I just got some great ideas but I doubt I'll be able to execute them as well as you ladies.


----------



## wholegrains (Oct 30, 2008)

You all look great! So hard to choose a favourite


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, amazing.  Very hard choice!


----------



## user79 (Oct 30, 2008)

Amazing job ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all really really good.


----------



## alehoney (Oct 30, 2008)

wow!!! all of them are great...so hard to pick just one!!


----------



## BreBreLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow...you guys are amazing. i love all of them, hard to choose just one.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!! You all did such a great job!


----------



## Anachronism86 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow. All the entries are amazing. It's hard to pick only one.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 30, 2008)

Daaamn!
Well, I guess I'm not winning! These are amazing.


----------



## gujifijian (Oct 30, 2008)

wow RenRen...that is so awesome! I hope there's a video that goes with that picture! would love to see it!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Oct 30, 2008)

All you ladies did a great Job but im voting J_Absinthe, hands down!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, amazing job ladies!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow everyone did an amazing job!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing entries, everyone!


----------



## finess2317 (Oct 31, 2008)

you guys are all amazing!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 31, 2008)

wow great job guys, it was really hard to pick just one


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2008)

I commend everyone because I now realize how difficult this is.  I tried to do a mask last night and it looked hideous.  LOL.


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 31, 2008)

these are ALL amazing!


----------

